# B-17 "909" Visits The Naval Air Station Wildwood, NJ



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2008)

Took a 100 mile ride down the Garden State Parkway on Thursday to visit the Naval Air Station Wildwood Aviation Museum. 

The Collings Foundation warbirds were there and I took a few pics before my camera batteries died. I've seen them many times and taken many pictures, but I never get tired of being in their company. 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2008)

Good stuff, TO. That is one nice looking bird.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks TO for the shots 

I really want to see these beautiful old birds in the flesh one day!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2008)

Got a few shots of the B-24J and the P-51C.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the shots of the B 24  Thanks TO!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pics. They came to Minnesota for a visit a little over a month ago. Was dark and storms were moving in when I was there so got few pics. That dual C model Mustang was pretty interesting. Saw her at the Gathering of Mustangs a year ago as well. B-25 was here as well.


----------



## v2 (Aug 29, 2008)

Great shots TO, thx!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2008)

Good stuff TO!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I wonder if I can give _Van Gilder Aviation Photography _a run for his money?   

   

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sure you can. All you need is a few thousand dollars more equipment, a bit more experience, and an artistic flair.

Oh did I mention talent. You'll need that too. 

Kidding aside, great pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

hahaha I live 60 minutes from wildwood


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2008)

Great shots, well done TO


----------

